# Herpies In goats? Any information please!!



## Hillenmeyer (Dec 11, 2020)

We rent our buck out and the last place that rented him just informed us that their herd has herpies. Nobody had a breakout while he was there but he was obviously exposed to it. We don’t want this in our herd and he is quarantined  in his own barn for now. I can’t find information on this online. Does anyone know if there is a way to test to see if he has it? Or how long after exposure he might show sores? I don’t want to put him down but I don’t want this in our herd as we sell babies for 4H and pets


----------



## messybun (Dec 12, 2020)

If you rent him can you return him? He’s not your buck so I wouldn’t put him down without consulting the owners. For now assume the worst and act like he has it. If he hasn’t gone near your ladies great. Total quarantine, different boots, different clothes, different feeding implements. Use a sterilizing spray on everything you can when you’re done taking care of him. He comes last, after every one else, and then get a shower after him. Seperate a bale of hay so you can easily feed him flakes without having to go into your storage room. Basically imagine that everything that is within a two foot radius of him has a horrible disease and needs cleansed from it. Don’t forget to be super careful yourself, I believe it is human contagious. When he leaves, bleach EVERYTHING! 
I think that there is a test, contact your vet to see if they can draw it. So sorry this is happening!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 12, 2020)

Caprine herpes virus goats....Google it for information ( am out side working) ...
...I would contact your vet to see what they advise, but definitely  keep your buck isolated until you have answers, ....


----------



## Hillenmeyer (Dec 12, 2020)

messybun said:


> If you rent him can you return him? He’s not your buck so I wouldn’t put him down without consulting the owners. For now assume the worst and act like he has it. If he hasn’t gone near your ladies great. Total quarantine, different boots, different clothes, different feeding implements. Use a sterilizing spray on everything you can when you’re done taking care of him. He comes last, after every one else, and then get a shower after him. Seperate a bale of hay so you can easily feed him flakes without having to go into your storage room. Basically imagine that everything that is within a two foot radius of him has a horrible disease and needs cleansed from it. Don’t forget to be super careful yourself, I believe it is human contagious. When he leaves, bleach EVERYTHING!
> I think that there is a test, contact your vet to see if they can draw it. So sorry this is happening!


He is our buck. We rented him out to someone that did not disclose the herpies virus was in her herd


----------



## Hillenmeyer (Dec 12, 2020)

messybun said:


> If you rent him can you return him? He’s not your buck so I wouldn’t put him down without consulting the owners. For now assume the worst and act like he has it. If he hasn’t gone near your ladies great. Total quarantine, different boots, different clothes, different feeding implements. Use a sterilizing spray on everything you can when you’re done taking care of him. He comes last, after every one else, and then get a shower after him. Seperate a bale of hay so you can easily feed him flakes without having to go into your storage room. Basically imagine that everything that is within a two foot radius of him has a horrible disease and needs cleansed from it. Don’t forget to be super careful yourself, I believe it is human contagious. When he leaves, bleach EVERYTHING!
> I think that there is a test, contact your vet to see if they can draw it. So sorry this is happening!


I plan on bleaching everything once we get rid of him. So is this transferable through ground and bedding? I thought since it’s viral you would have to have some sort of saliva contact. Nose to nose or breeding contact. I didn’t think it would be carried from boots to one barn to another


----------



## messybun (Dec 12, 2020)

Hillenmeyer said:


> I plan on bleaching everything once we get rid of him. So is this transferable through ground and bedding? I thought since it’s viral you would have to have some sort of saliva contact. Nose to nose or breeding contact. I didn’t think it would be carried from boots to one barn to another


Unhealthy goat nibbles on the bedding, you touch the saliva by walking on bedding, you walk on grass, healthy goat eats grass. I’m a touch on the side of hyper cautious when it comes to diseases; but only be as cautious as you feel necessary. I’m not an expert on caprine herpes, you’ll have to consult the google. 
Maybe the people who rented the goat would buy him? It is their fault you’re dealing with this.


----------

